# replacement LED bulb for 100w incandescent bulb?



## picard (Nov 20, 2008)

is there replacement LED bulb for household 100watt incandescent bulb?

my regular incandescent bulb burns up so quickly. I want to get LED replacement. 

where can I buy LED replacement bulb that matches 100 watts?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 20, 2008)

I somehow doubt you would want to pay for an incan bulb with about 6 crees in it. I use 20watt CFLs


----------



## elmejor (Dec 6, 2008)

picard said:


> is there replacement LED bulb for household 100watt incandescent bulb?
> 
> my regular incandescent bulb burns up so quickly. I want to get LED replacement.
> 
> where can I buy LED replacement bulb that matches 100 watts?



i had read somewhere that there is something called EvoLux 13W LED bulb which caneasily replace a 100W incandescant bulb, but the credibility of that is yet to be discussed.


----------



## Light Sabre (Dec 6, 2008)

Your best bet is CFL's to replace a 100w bulb. I have switched most of my CFL bulbs to the Lights of America LED bulbs ($6) that you can get at some Walmarts. They supposedly have "30w - 45w" equivalent rating, but some people on here have said that they doubt that the light output is that high. I have switched out as many CFL's to LED's where the dimmer light output works for me. Still use CFL's where I need more light. I'm only using 1 incandescent bulb in my apartment (over the stove) now. All the rest are CFL's or LED's. Get the round (globe) looking LED bulb. Wasn't really impressed with the other 2 types (spot and candelabra).


----------



## blasterman (Dec 10, 2008)

As per above, use a good CFL and wait for LEDs to mature a bit. 

Provided your bulb is *NOT* on a dimmer, I strongly suggest a 3500k CFL in the 25-30watt range. Trust me, this bulb will seem to throw out a lot more light than the 100watt incan, and look a heckuva lot better.


----------



## holiday light express (Dec 17, 2008)

elmejor said:


> i had read somewhere that there is something called EvoLux 13W LED bulb which caneasily replace a 100W incandescant bulb, but the credibility of that is yet to be discussed.


 
The evolux is really more like a 60 watt bulb. It is about 900 lumens. I have a few of these and they are alright. Not ideal for general lighting, but good for applications where you need a durable bulb that can put up with the cold. I use one in my lamp post out front because it gets left on all the time and a CFL won't work well in Michigan winters!


----------

